

Google Makes Google News In Germany Opt-In Only To Avoid Paying Fees - nikelson
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/21/google-makes-google-news-in-germany-opt-in-only-to-avoid-paying-fees-under-new-copyright-law/

======
venomsnake
I will take out the popcorn and enjoy how this will go down. I think that we
will hear a lot of angry screaming in German in a month when the traffic is
decimated.

And I wonder why google has just not sent the publishers a letter "Hey, -
there is the meta noindex, nofollow and we also honor robots.txt, just put
them on the frakking sites."

